# Mom of 4 holds intruder at gunpoint for a terrifying 13 minutes until police arrive



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/mom...13-minutes-until-police-arrive-220537761.html


----------

